
Using Remote Desktop in Ubuntu 12.04 - freefallertam
http://matalangilbert.blogspot.co.uk/2012/11/using-remote-desktop-in-ubuntu-1204.html
======
autotravis
Microsoft's RDP has always vastly outperformed VNC. I'll have to check this
out and see if Linux finally has a good remote desktop tool.

